# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  Toner Canon E16

## tgi

Καλημέρα
Χαρίζω δύο (2) toner Canon E16 Black αχρησιμοποίητο!

https://www.plaisio.gr/ektiposi/mela...6-black_219746

Η αγγελία έχει μπεί και σε άλλο forum

----------

